

Conversational Content Management - gengstrand
http://www.dynamicalsoftware.com/ccm/demo

======
shib71
This approach may work with very complex content structures, ones that aren't
easy to represent in a form. The AI equivalent to a knowledgeable employee at
a call centre.

On the other hand, call centres can be very irritating and filling out forms
second hand is cumbersome. You need to explain why this approach is better
than simplifying the forms and making the content structures more intuitive.

------
gengstrand
I hope that you check out this demo and fill out the survey that it links to.
If I get enough positive responses, then I will release a free beta for public
consumption.

